# Cold smoking dust



## martyn c (Mar 1, 2017)

Where does everyone get their dusts/pellets from for smoking, I can't find any local outlets, any suggestions please


----------



## smokeymondays (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, I will recommend http://www.smokewoodshack.com/ so he doesnt have to do it himself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I thought pellets were coming, but don't see them up there yet.  I get Lumberjack pellets here: http://shop.americanbbq.co.uk/bbq-pellets-cookshack-gmg-lj-26-c.asp


----------



## martyn c (Mar 2, 2017)

I have ordered form smokewoodshake, thanks


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep James @ smokewoodshack!

His knowledge on wood is astounding.


----------

